# Weiterleitung auf index



## Konstantin Gross (10. April 2004)

Hallo,
seit dem ich den Apache 2 installiert habe leitet er mich nicht mehr auf die index.php oder so weiter, sagen wir mal so ich gebe localhost ein und er zeigt mir alle Dateien an die in dem Ordner sind nun möchte ich aber das er automatisch eine index.htm,php etc. öffnet wie kann ich das bewerkstelligen?


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. April 2004)

Hallo... du musst da in der httpd.conf das directory-indexing aktivieren.

da sollte irgenwo etwas stehen wie:
	
	
	



```
#
#<IfModule mod_dir.c>
#    DirectoryIndex index.html index.htm index.php
#</IfModule>
```
....entferne die Rauten am Zeilenbeginn und starte den Apache neu.


----------



## Konstantin Gross (10. April 2004)

Hallo,
vielen Dank in der Datei war ich bereits aber hab nix dazu gefunden aber nun gehts


----------

